# Youth Bow Recommendations



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

My soon to be 5 year old played with a cheap little toy recurve at my parents this summer and did surprisingly well at drawing and releasing. 

His birthday is coming up and I want to get him one of these small compounds that a few of the companies have out. 

Anyone have experience with any? Any to recommend or to stay away from?

Hes pretty set on being a lefty, but can do some things right. I found this one and thought it might be a good starting point, but wonder if 13 lbs is too much for him. https://www.amazon.com/Gamo-Daisy-Y...rowse-bin:3365928011&s=hunting-fishing&sr=1-4

I'm not against a recurve either if someone has one they recommend.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Same bow I recommended for women archers; Diamond Infinite Edge! My daughter-in-shoots one, and have to say that I was impressed. 13 - 31 inch draw lengths, with draw weight from 5 to 70 pounds. 
Hard to top that in my opinion. 
<----<<<


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Agreed with Joe. Diamond infinite edge if you can find a good used one on ebay, or if you want to save a little money look at the diamond Prism, 5-55 lb with the same draw length specs. you can find both pretty easily on ebay. He will be able to grow with the bow and you wont have anything to worry about for a long time. My 20 year old buddy still has one and kills deer every year.


----------



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, didn't know such a bow existed. Not super sure how into it he'll end up, but I suppose I could always use it if he doesn't lol.

I'm not even sure where he got this idea from, but now he's telling me he wants a crossbow  I have one, but he's never even seen me shoot it so not sure how he got the idea to want one.

Thanks for the info on these Diamond bows. I'll definitely have to consider them.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Get him a compound and let him shoot your crossbow as well. In the back yard, it sure shouldn't take too long for him to prefer archery! 
<----<<<


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Agreed with Joe also. Diamond infinite edge. They grow to fast. You can change the draw length and weight as needed.


----------



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

Picked up a Diamond Infinite Edge for him off Ebay for a good price. Supposed to be here Wednesday. Probably take him with me to get it set up the following week. 

Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Spardon said:


> Wow, didn't know such a bow existed. Not super sure how into it he'll end up, but I suppose I could always use it if he doesn't lol.
> 
> I'm not even sure where he got this idea from, but now he's telling me he wants a crossbow  I have one, but he's never even seen me shoot it so not sure how he got the idea to want one.
> 
> Thanks for the info on these Diamond bows. I'll definitely have to consider them.


Just saw a Diamond Infinite Edge on FB marketplace. Bow is all decked out, case and arrows. Ad says it is a year old, the kid lost interest. $300. I have no clue if that's a good price.


----------



## D.Allred (Aug 12, 2019)

The Mathews Genesis would be a great choice. We used them in the archery in schools program and kids of all ages were able to use the bows. With him being younger it would give him room to grow with the bow.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Joe Archer said:


> Get him a compound and let him shoot your crossbow as well. In the back yard, it sure shouldn't take too long for him to prefer archery!
> <----<<<


Let's hope....


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Make sure whom ever sets him up gets the draw length correct. I don’t care how long it takes. You will want a kisser to make sure he has a consistent anchor which will help determine the best dL for him at this time. Close is not good enough. Making sure his form is correct will help to. I’ve set up a bunch of kids and first time shooters and most progress rather quickly when the equipment fits. Pack your patience and make sure he is part of the process not just a bow holder. Good choice, the cams tend to lean a lot so make sure that is adjusted for, its basic yoke tuning


----------



## Spardon (Oct 13, 2005)

Any recommendations for a bow shop to get it set up for him?

We're near the Canton / Ypsilanti border.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Heard good things about Hog Wild in Belleville it there’s always Schupbachs in Jackson. No first hand experience just what you hear on the net


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

As for Archery shops I would recommend Howard at Hog Wild, I know he is recovering from hip replacement so you may want to call first. 




Spardon said:


> Any recommendations for a bow shop to get it set up for him?
> 
> We're near the Canton / Ypsilanti border.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

As others have stated, I would recommend the Diamond Edge this is the only bow my son could pull back comfortably. He now up to 20Ibs and shoot great. 

I like it so much I went and bought one for my self. 






Spardon said:


> My soon to be 5 year old played with a cheap little toy recurve at my parents this summer and did surprisingly well at drawing and releasing.
> 
> His birthday is coming up and I want to get him one of these small compounds that a few of the companies have out.
> 
> ...


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

fulldraw said:


> As others have stated, I would recommend the Diamond Edge this is the only bow my son could pull back comfortably. He now up to 20Ibs and shoot great.
> 
> I like it so much I went and bought one for my self.


Imagine growing with a bow from throughout all those yrs, Be a hell of a shot with the bow ! I've owned 2 diamonds. Both very good shooting bows.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Another option is PSE Mini Burner. You can get them left handed. Both of my boys shoot and love them. Wish I would have gotten them both with 40lbs limbs. At you sons draw length it will only be like pulling 15 lbs. Doesn't get even close to 40lbs until the draw length is full extended









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

all 3 of my boys shoot the mission craze great bow my oldest got his at 10 and is 16 and still shooting it, loves it. easy for me to adjust length and poundage in seconds


----------



## No-Bama (Jan 1, 2013)

Spardon said:


> Wow, didn't know such a bow existed. Not super sure how into it he'll end up, but I suppose I could always use it if he doesn't lol.
> 
> I'm not even sure where he got this idea from, but now he's telling me he wants a crossbow  I have one, but he's never even seen me shoot it so not sure how he got the idea to want one.
> 
> Thanks for the info on these Diamond bows. I'll definitely have to consider them.


Be careful with the crossbow. 

My son has been shooting the crossbow for a few years and there's two things I say to him as we go through firing a bolt. "Fingers below the rail?". Check. "Stock firmly secured in shoulder?" Check. 

Way too easy for a kid to inadvertantly get their fingers above the rail, and it's also totally possible for a kid to get scoped with a crossbow......I've seen it firsthand. 

Hate to start a kid off on the wrong foot by getting scoped......or God forbid losing a finger or three.


----------



## JoshD (Jul 24, 2019)

A year ago a bought my 6 year old daughter a Hoyt Ruckus. It has served her well but my 5 year old is a smaller weaker kid. For her 6th birthday I'm getting a bear cruzer lite. They are light yet have a lot of room to grow. I've seen them new on eBay in the 200-220$ range fully outfitted. 5-45# and 12-27 draw length. I think as long as you leave the quiver off a 5 year old could handle it fine.


----------

